# Need For Speed



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

Hey,
Which lines of pigeon has has the reputation of being the fastest short distance birds?

And Who has the most endurance birds?
I mean a bird that can attain at least 1550ymp or more for 10 hours.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

I'd call Red Rose lofts--talk with Linda.


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

Who is Red Rose Loft?
Any web site?


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Google Red Rose Loft
I can't believe you have never heard of them.
They have been mentioned several times on this site
Their bird won the First World Trade Center race $50,000


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

check them out here...

http://www.redroselofts.com/


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

SKYTX;
I never herd of them.
See;
you learn something new everyday!


----------



## FT33 (Jan 27, 2005)

Red Rose Lofts has great birds. I live in Oregon and have met and talked to Linda several times. She does real well in the club she is in. They mainly have Staf Van Reets and Janssens.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Van Reets have the reputation for speed. I would look for a Janssen based bird. Red Rose used to be a loft to beat in the one loft races. they have a nice set-up. I would study the local race sheets and see who wins the sprints. Everyone is into the 300 mile futurity birds. My thoughts are some of the speed has been bred out. Anything Janssen should do well. Look at race courses as well as speeds. 

I would like to know opinions on who out there as the fastest sprinters. 

Randy


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

McLaughlin also has Van Reets. He seems to have dropped off the futurity sheets also.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

fresnobirdman said:


> Hey,
> Which lines of pigeon has has the reputation of being the fastest short distance birds?
> 
> And Who has the most endurance birds?
> I mean a bird that can attain at least 1550ymp or more for 10 hours.


Might PM Flap from the PT race. He has some good birds looking for homes there in California. They are also fast. You can find him on the PT race thread.


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

Okay;
so can everyone agree that Van Reets are the best short distance sprinters?

So then who has the best long distance birds?
Or does Red Rose Loft get that on too?


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

This is just my opinion, but I think you are looking for an easy answer and there just isn't one. Yes Van Reets have the reputation of being speed birds, so do Janssens, so do Meulemans, etc etc. Jan Aardens have the reputation for being long distance pigeons, so do Van Wanroy, the old Trentons did, Sions do, the old Stassarts did, etc etc. It is my opinion that if you want to succeed you should look for birds that are winning in your own area, I believe in the 'horses for courses' theory, many don't but I do. To go even further, I believe in having different types of pigeons in your own loft, not one 'line' so to speak. I just don't think there is one type of pigeon out there that can win the blow home, 2200 ypm races, and then turn around and win the 800 ypm rained throughout the course races. You, as a pigeon person need to develop your skills as a handler and the birds will then perform at their maximum potential...don't read that as they will win, they may not be winning pigeons, but when you have become a master handler then you can look to the birds as the reason you are losing, until then I think you need to focus more on yourself and local pigeons. There isn't a quick fix, which is what I am reading you are looking for.


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*1550?*

I think 1550 is a lot to ask. I think the fastest YB through the whole season was 1400 and that might of been 1 race.I guess it will depend on the coarse and the wind. My fastest birds were in the 1250 range.
Jack


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

Matt Bell; you are correct, but, 
I do not want to reinvent the wheel.
I only want to know who has better success so I can pick where they left off, 
it is much easier.

...man, I just don't have the funds to have many lines at one time.
If I did........you know.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

There are a lot of people that dont race anymore that do have some pretty good birds, I got some that were gave to me from a ole boy that had the 2nd 600 day bird ever clocked many yrs ago. I know his name but most will not as he does not fly anymore.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Action said:


> I think 1550 is a lot to ask. I think the fastest YB through the whole season was 1400 and that might of been 1 race.I guess it will depend on the coarse and the wind. My fastest birds were in the 1250 range.
> Jack


Sure does depend on the course and the winds I'm leading average in my club with only 2 race left to fly. And my average speed is 1581 ypm. They've done 1407 miles in 26 hours and 6 mins. In some areas a 1500 speed races is called a fast race because of the conditons the birds fly in most of the time won't allow the birds to make those speeds. But here on long island I would call it average. I really don't call a race fast until they get over 60mph or 1760ypm. Like today they made 1828 speed I'd call that a fast race but the fastest race I've seen around here was in this past old bird season where I won the 250 mile race with 2274ypm or 77.5mph.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

If you figure base speed at 45 miles per hour then yards per minute above that relates to winds tail winds increase speeds. MOST birds base speed is not over 45 mile per hour NO WIND head wind decreases cross winds move the arc and increase distance flown. Birds have been clocked at over 100 miles per hour BUT had tail winds. Workman clocked at 103 miles per hour in the 1970s If I remember right Janssen Based birds average a good speed at the 300 and less And lines bred down from them do also. At the 500 to 600 agin that is winds if you see say 1500 1600 ypm As most birds would go down for water also plus you have wind plus HEAt as hotter race daysa and further distance the birds just can not fly as fast they have to drink more and even perhaps set down a little. Then cloudy not cloudy K facters cross line with other race birds from different races Man lots of reason speed depends on the race that day that time. Same race distance same birds different day results change agin. Faster slower different winner.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Action said:


> I think 1550 is a lot to ask. I think the fastest YB through the whole season was 1400 and that might of been 1 race.I guess it will depend on the coarse and the wind. My fastest birds were in the 1250 range.
> Jack


Winners in our club average between 1200 and 1600 ypm. The same birds, so conditions make the most difference here. I would look at the average speed winner or breeder of the top bird and get siblings from those birds. Speed tends to breed speed. I would then look at the guy who wins the 300, 400, and 500 mile races regularly. Get birds off of him. You might just find it is the same guy.


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

Your right Hill Family Loft,
I just hope they do not cost a arm and a leg!


----------



## BCrUS (Oct 7, 2010)

If you really want to fly and want to be good then you would try to find a good family and test and fly it. Seems you live in Fresno, there are qutie a few pigeon flyers there. I'm not sure if you race or not but your best bet would be to get some local brids from your area. If you want speed birds ask specifically for those. maybe get in good with a few guys who have great birds that are good flyers. Just a suggestion.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I would look at a clubs race record for a few years. You will find guys are better at particular distances. If you want to win from 100 to 300, I would find the guy that wins the sprints and go get three pair or a kit of young birds off his best stuff for stock birds, do the same for the guy who wins the 250-300 milers as young birds. Keep the families separate and breed youngsters. Fly them, test them, and keep the best offspring. As for old birds, I would hope the 300 milers could make 400. Many fanciers do it with short, middle, and long distance families. Jos Thone comes to mind. He wins them all. 
I have a strong 200-300 mile family. I am weak at the sprints. Much of the sprints is loft position and getting the birds ready early. I would much rather win the 300 mile race and the money. In Europe they have sprint, middle, and long series of races. Therefore a lot of guys have three families of birds.


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

Oh yea,
my 1550 ypm for the long distance for at least 10 hours is assuming there is no tail wind or head winds; Based on pure skill.


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

I don't think that is too much to ask is it?


----------



## BCrUS (Oct 7, 2010)

fresnobirdman said:


> Oh yea,
> my 1550 ypm for the long distance for at least 10 hours is assuming there is no tail wind or head winds; Based on pure skill.





fresnobirdman said:


> I don't think that is too much to ask is it?


That would depend on where you are flying. I would say a 1550 10+hour race with no help from wind is going to be hard to obtain. Although in some courses a 1500+ is pretty easy to obtain. Do you even race? Have you even race? Sounds like you haven't done neither but in your previous posts you sound like you have raced. But anyhow just my two cents.


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

I have never let my birds fly for 10 hours So I have no clue what you are trying to know here.

And my question was what line can do 10hour of flight and get 1550 ypm.

Of course 1550 ypm is easy to get, But it is'nt so easy when they are flying for 10 hours.


----------



## Xueoo (Nov 20, 2009)

Nobody can answer your questions because there are many variables involved. In club racing, you'll usually get races ranging from 100-350 miles for young birds. You just need to find winning birds and forget about speed and distance.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

From my 20 years of racing I'd have to say the winning birds in races with no winds here on Long Island normally make about 1400ypm or about 47mph. It may be different in different areas because of the terraine where the birds are flying. But I use that as a base and if they have a 5mph tail wind I figure they'll do 52mph or a 5 mph head wind they'll do 42mph. I wouldn't say 1550 for 10 hours with no wind would be out of the question but I would by no means call it an easy task. What your asking for is the bird fly 528miles in 10 hours. But once you start flying how many races will you be flying in which your birds need to be able to do that? Most clubs don't have 600 mile races anymore and maybe one 500 mile race if they are lucky. I'd say get a pair or two good for the long races but don't focus too much on them since most of the races are the shorter races 150 to 300 miles.


----------

